# Getting married today



## Blueridge Believer (Aug 1, 2009)

I am giving away my daughter in marriage today. I am blessed that she and the young man are sound in the faith and desire to covenant together with God. Pray for Ann and Elliott. Pray for me that I don't blubber like a baby today.


----------



## Gord (Aug 1, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 1, 2009)

Congratulations, Brother!


----------



## A.J. (Aug 1, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------



## Tripel (Aug 1, 2009)

Nothing wrong with blubbering. 

Enjoy it


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 1, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Hungus (Aug 1, 2009)

Tripel said:


> Nothing wrong with blubbering.
> 
> Enjoy it




Thats right, blubber like a man who has spent years and years looking after a precious child and guiding her in the faith so that today could happen. So congrats on a job well done!


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 1, 2009)

That is so wonderful!


----------



## ewenlin (Aug 1, 2009)

Congratulations! Marriage is such a wonderful thing.


----------



## nicnap (Aug 1, 2009)

Congrats to all! Praying, for them and you dear brother.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 1, 2009)

Congratulations! What a blessing.


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 1, 2009)

Wonderful news, brother! Thanks so much for posting this and have a great time!


----------



## Knoxienne (Aug 1, 2009)

Congratulations! Many, bountiful blessings to your daughter and her husband! And cry away! Giving your daughter away to her husband is no small thing. Rejoicing with you, Brother.


----------



## TimV (Aug 1, 2009)

How great for you!


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 1, 2009)

Praying for much happiness to all of you today, and to Ann and Elliott throughout their marriage. How wonderful!


----------



## BJClark (Aug 1, 2009)

Congratulations--


----------



## turmeric (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## Herald (Aug 1, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------



## KSon (Aug 1, 2009)

James,

Congratulations. May their marriage be a testimony to God's wonderful grace.

Side note: As a dad to three daughters, there will be plenty of blubbering in my future.


----------



## KMK (Aug 1, 2009)

Congratulations, Mr. Farley!


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 1, 2009)

Congrats  Praise God.


----------



## Augusta (Aug 1, 2009)

That is wonderful news James! May God bless their union!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## Ivan (Aug 1, 2009)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Berean (Aug 1, 2009)

Congrats, James!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 1, 2009)

So happy for you and the new couple. You've been a blessing to me here on the PB. May the Lord bless the new family with a love and devotion to Him and may you see the delight of grandchildren at your feet praising the name of our Lord!


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 1, 2009)

Great news!! Congrats!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 2, 2009)

That is great news!!

(Will we see photo's?)


----------



## dudley (Aug 2, 2009)

*Congratulations!!!*

Congratulations and many blessings for you and your daughter and her new husband. May all your family enjoy this special day.

Dudley


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Aug 2, 2009)

Praise the Lord!


----------



## charliejunfan (Aug 2, 2009)

wooo hoooo


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Aug 3, 2009)

Great to hear brother.

Will be praying for you.


----------



## PresbyDane (Aug 3, 2009)

Congratulation!


----------

